# pics of my 300zx



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

Please let me know if this works. Also, give me your thoughts about the Z.
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4288559651&congratulation_page=Y


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

nice 3z, ive always loved that body style  , details on car... tt? 5sp?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

NT auto, but still a clean z nonetheless


----------



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

I got the link to work but how do I post a pic to this page?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

toms300zx said:


> I got the link to work but how do I post a pic to this page?


Here you go









Love those 300ZX's


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

toms300zx said:


> I got the link to work but how do I post a pic to this page?


Let's bring it to life. Love that body style.









What are your future plans for the car?


----------

